# False nails help please



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi all


I've always had nice strong long nails. Since having LO they are just split and refuse to grow   . I've never had this problem in my life. Party due to rubbish diet I'm sure.


Anyway, I know nothing at all about false nails - other than there being lots of salons etc around now.


So then, do the nails go on top of my own? So would my own then grow underneath? 


Also, I don't like that very long, square, white nails. Are there any that are more natural looking, and can I have them shaped how I like?


Sorry for all the questions    


Love


MK xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya MK
I would buy a nail oil that you put on daily to help them grow, and a strengthening nail polish, I have some OPI ones that are fantastic - Avoplex oil and Nail Envy polish, you put it on every day for a week, take it off and then start again. Its been a miracle worker for me although my nails are bad due to my own poor judgement.... I had acrylic nails on!

Personally I wouldnt have falsies in an effort to help your own nails, the top surface of your nails are filed down and then the acrylic goes on top. I was doing a friend a favour and let her practice on me - never again! I had to have them taken off and I was left with sore little stumps instead of nails.

The oil & polish have gotten them looking 'normal' again and growing up to almost the tops of my fingers within 3 weeks.
- gelatine is a good thing to eat for nail growth, if you get a packet and scoff a square a day then it should help too (although I used to eat the whole pack in one go   )

Rx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

That's brilliant advice - thank you


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I also have weak nails- my mother has really long strong claws but I never inheirated them!!- as a nurse we cannot hae false nails due to infection control policy.  I find having a regular manicure of own nails helps them grow, plus the nail oil and strengthener ect.

I've had friends that have bought the self adhesive ones (they come in colours from Boots and Superdrug- not only French ect) and at the end of a night just pop them off! I have had acrylic patches on one nail then they have split far down, and it it horrible they feel really thick and in the end I peel it off! I think that the acrylic softens the natural nail underneath

Also dark colour look nice of short nails
L x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Stalyvegas said:


> Personally I wouldnt have falsies in an effort to help your own nails, the top surface of your nails are filed down and then the acrylic goes on top. I was doing a friend a favour and let her practice on me - never again! I had to have them taken off and I was left with sore little stumps instead of nails.


I'll ditto that. Same thing happened to me. Although after that one time with acrylics, I had UV gel nails (on advice of my salon) a few times and they were much gentler on the nail, thinner and more natural feeling, and when they came off they did so without ripping the nail underneath. Still no good for helping them grow though, and cosy more to have done.

If you do decide on falsies, you can pretty much specify the length and style you want. You could even have a manicure on your natural nails to tidy them up and this will probably help promote healthy growth.

If you want yours to grow well, try and eat as well as you can and if you can't, try some vitamin/ mineral supplements. I used to take Brewers Yeast in a bid to help my nails but I think (don't quote me on it) that it's the B vitamins in it that help.

My nails did the complete opposite during pregnancy/post birth; they're normally very thin and flakey but they were great for about 2 years... then reverted to type! 

Good luck sorting them out.

C~x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'll try the minerals/vitamins Caz - I think thats probably the cause   . I suppose because I'm used to having nice hands/nails (my only positive physical feature   ), I feel quite scruffy with them how they are. Plus I've been nibbling the skin    . Hands are in a shocking state.


JJ1 - I was just looking at those stick on falsies in Boots. I wondered how they would look on. I've noticed that some of the falsy nails around look really thick too.


Staly - I've just bought myself the OPI nail envy. Blimey the price      . But cheaper than having regular falsies done. Hope it works. Should I use some oil too?


MK xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Right - got my posh nail stuff on!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I find a good hand n nail cream and keeping an emery board handy helps!! That and cutting them regularly too. Mind you, one nail has just split so I'm gona have to cut the lot off!! Stumpy fingers for me this Xmas!!!!!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Find a salon that uses bio sculpture gel nails, u can have extentions or just the gel overlay, it isnt bad 4ur nails, infact it is a constant treatment 4ur nail to help strengthen, and condition. they are quite expensive compaired to acrylics, just gel and 1 col is about 26-30, the extentions bout 35-40, and u can have natural shape, an what ever colour u want, and also, glitter an the varnish wont chip with the gel overlay. x x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Mrs Keats, yes I would get an oil too, anything will work as partly its the massaging in that does the trick


----------

